# RR: 59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Borodin Quartet	(1967)










2.	Fitzwilliam String Quartet	(1977)










3.	Borodin Quartet	(1990)










4.	Emerson String Quartet	(1998)










5.	Borodin Quartet	(1962)










6.	Sorrel Quartet	(2001)










7.	Kronos Quartet	(1990)










8.	St. Lawrence String Quartet	(2006)










9.	Pražák Quartet	(2010)










10.	Hagen Quartet	(2005)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Borodin Quartet	(1967)
2.	Fitzwilliam String Quartet	(1977)
3.	Borodin Quartet	(1990)
4.	Emerson String Quartet	(1998)
5.	Borodin Quartet	(1962)
6.	Sorrel Quartet	(2001)
7.	Kronos Quartet	(1990)
8.	St. Lawrence String Quartet	(2006)
9.	Pražák Quartet	(2010)
10.	Hagen Quartet	(2005)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

